# Digit Kolkata meet 2012



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw there any manu users from kolkata who use this forum regularly. Anyone interested to converted this digit meet idea in reality?
Please post here.

I'll be glad to see responses from everyone.

WHat the heck? Where is the latest db?

Post are missing btw.

Venue & time:



> *Venue-South City Mall
> Time-3PM
> Date-4th February(Saturday)*



List of people who's coming:

1. d6bmg
2. Tenida
3. sumonpathak
4. masterkd
5. tkin
6.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

^Response! Where???


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

@Tenida proposed a meet at ongoing book fair.
Will PM him now for more ideas.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Hey i'm in.But we need more responses to make it real.
So guys make this first digit meet successful.Venue will be book fair.But open for other place too


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

@ALL kolkataians- Let venue be CP


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



dashing.sujay said:


> @ALL kolkataians- Let venue be CP



Cp???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

^Being a kolkataian you must know it


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

calcutta police???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



Tenida said:


> calcutta police???



Holy cr@p  



Spoiler



CP=Central park


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Hard to believe Tenida doesn't know it.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



dashing.sujay said:


> Holy cr@p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha central park.....the place is meant for couples mostly.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



Skud said:


> Hard to believe Tenida doesn't know it.



I'm also wondering that  I mean wtf... 



Tenida said:


> Hahaha central park.....the place is meant for couples mostly.



Like I don't know 

I said it just to create humour only


----------



## red dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in for book fair meet. 
Please make it early, will be leaving town next Wednesday.


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

And I am coming to city on Saturday.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

What about next Sunday/Monday afternoon? 

(need more peoples)

@sujay: central park isn't a proper place for meet.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Hey, r u guys planning for this weekend? Buddy, I need some time to arrange my tkts.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



d6bmg said:


> @sujay: central park isn't a proper place for meet.



I know 

Some gyan with some "nainsukh"


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

other places plz


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

^^ suggest!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Tech Discussion at CP?? Lol...it would be nice


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ suggest!



anyplace other than boimela....
no chicks worth looking


----------



## red dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

Nope! 
Far better than central park crowd. 
Trust me! I am an old wise and experienced person regarding these matters


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

I agree too.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

^^Same here 

Book Fair~Awesomesaala


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

You made me ROFL!!  @tenida
*CP= Calcutta Police*
bwaahahahahahaha!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



sumonpathak said:


> no chicks worth looking



Then for that purpose, Park Street would be a better option.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



MatchBoxx said:


> You made me ROFL!!  @tenida
> *CP= Calcutta Police*
> bwaahahahahahaha!



Huhehehe....Lal Bazaar Rofl


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



d6bmg said:


> Then for that purpose, Park Street would be a better option.



ooo yeah...


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Then please decide the final venue & date along with the list of guys who is coming!


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



d6bmg said:


> Then please decide the final venue & date along with the list of guys who is coming!



Just wait few days.Let others to respond then we will decide the final venue.Though, I still think Book fair is good place to meet


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

sadness stuck in hyderabad cant join


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



avinandan012 said:


> sadness stuck in hyderabad cant join



  may be next time we will meet.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Thanks for the invitation through PM  but as nowadays I'm very busy .. I can't participate.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

I'm in
but please try to make it in weekend..most probably i can't make it in weekdays..office timings might conflict!!


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Book Fair is good for many ppl.
Just enter there sit on the ground at a good place and we can discuss anything.
Though its a nub's suggestion.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

What about 4th/5th/6th Feb, Afternoon?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

I'm interested. 

Here's a suggestion, use something like Doodle: easy scheduling to organise the meeting. Gives a clearer picture of who all are coming etc.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Thanx for the invitation through PM but as you know I don't live in Kolkata...its hard job to come long way from Asansol, if I could I would  surely come but I am a kind of busy right now.


----------



## dissel (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Thanks for the invitation via PM...It is a great initiative to arrange such event,but can't join here due to lack of present. 

I must stand correct....during my stay in this forum the 1st Digit meet by Kolkata user held at the end of 2006 or early 2007 which arranged by "choto cheetah" and some other members (sorry can't remember their name) at Salt Lake City Center,Kolkata.   

Anyhow that a long time ago....Feel great that again you guys thought the same and want to arrange such event. Wish you great success.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

It's true choosing right time and proper place for all is really very tough.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



topgear said:


> Thanks for the invitation through PM  but as nowadays I'm very busy .. I can't participate.



I can figure your busy-ness from your posts' timing only. Till today I can't understand why all your posts are between 3am-6am, always!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Guys, please let me know the expected time period at least. I need to arrange my tkts.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Edited ...


----------



## nginx (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Thanks for the invitation Tenida. Its a great initiative by you guys but unfortunately I will have to give it a miss as I am going on an expedition to Leh with a team on 1st Feb and won't be back until last week of Feb.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



nginx said:


> Thanks for the invitation Tenida. Its a great initiative by you guys but unfortunately I will have to give it a miss as I am going on an expedition to Leh with a team on 1st Feb and won't be back until last week of Feb.



No problem mate...may be next time we will meet.


----------



## smitsarthak (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Great idea this Kolkata meet. Although I am a newbie in forum I am enthusiastic and would love to participate. Weekends is a good time. Malls may be a good place or Esplanade area. Sadly bookfair is ending on 5th Feb.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

*Choose your venue and time:-*


*Final Venue*
Venue-South City Mall
Time-3PM
Date-4th February(Saturday)


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

I would vote for *3*.
Best place for tech meet.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

South city will be really good for me.
I stay there.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



red dragon said:


> South city will be really good for me.
> I stay there.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2



Then probably Team TDF will get to enjoy a lunch at your home


----------



## red dragon (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure,if you people can make it before this Wednesday.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Decide it already and quickly. 

South City Mall is better and would be my choice.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 29, 2012)

Ico,you from kolkata?

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Tenida (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



red dragon said:


> Ico,you from kolkata?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2


No he is from Delhi.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



red dragon said:


> Ico,you from kolkata?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2


No. Just helping out.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

me vote for south city


----------



## Tenida (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

My vote:South city mall.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

My vote: Doesn't count


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Ok, I'm not sure if I can join but still voting 

South City Mall


----------



## masterkd (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

so people seem to go for south city mall..no problem for me..i'm in!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Any place, just gimme a text(tenida/cilus has my no.), a bit busy with GATE preparations, so can't visit forum regularly but will make time for meet.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*



tkin said:


> Any place, just gimme a text(tenida/cilus has my no.), a bit busy with GATE preparations, so can't visit forum regularly but will make time for meet.



Yes i will inform you.Btw. Thank you so much for replying.so nice of you 



masterkd said:


> so people seem to go for south city mall..no problem for me..i'm in!!



Thanks buddy


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

Then according to the votes, the final place:

Venue-South City Mall
Time-3PM
Date-4th February(Saturday)


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

somebody remind beforehand


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Digit Kolkata meet*

@Tenida: Please make a list who's coming & who is not along with their contact numbers.
I think you have my mobile no.
I would have made it but being busy for the same reason as tkin prevents me doing it.

Updated the main post.

I put up a rough list of people coming. Please confirm!!


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Then according to the votes, the final place:
> 
> Venue-South City Mall
> Time-3PM
> Date-4th February(Saturday)



And I will be leaving kolkata on 2nd,Thursday.
Damn!!


----------



## Tenida (Feb 1, 2012)

So anyone coming to South City ???


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2012)

By the time you guys decided the venue, I went to kolkata and returned too.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 1, 2012)

South City??? When..??


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Check the 1st post.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

@Tenida: check your inbox. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Am I so unknown here that nobody even bothers to send me a PM


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Cool Buddy said:


> Am I so unknown here that nobody even bothers to send me a PM


LOL, can you make it all the way from the milky way on 4th, in south city? If so, pm tenida.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL, as it happens, Milky way is just 13 mins walk from South City Mall, I spend 2 evenings there every week


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2012)

*@All-Give me your Mobile no. through Pm..*

List of People who are coming :-
*1)Ghonada lol
2)Tkin
3)D6bmg
4)Sumonpathak
5)Coolbuddy
6)MasterKID*
7)*Cilus*
Anyone else??


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

^PM'ed mobile no again. 
nice to see 7 people!! Seriously speaking, i have expected ~15 people. 
May be next time.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 3, 2012)

hmm...got a call from ghanada/tenida...whatever...results coming up today...so if all goes well then am in


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

Then 3pm!!  Meet all of you there.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2012)

sooo....anyone miss me


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

Update: Meet was very successful. I was there till 7pm, and then had to come back because, I went there by public bus and had to return by the same.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2012)

Pics?? I'll upload mine soon.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

pics plz.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2012)

the chick were better than boimela


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> the chick were better than boimela



Boimela = Place of book worms. And quality of chicks are inversely proportional to the affinity toward book(s). (99% true)


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2012)

i could prove u wrong but ico will an my a$$...


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't think Kolkata has nice chicks anyways.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 4, 2012)

Tkin post the pics asap


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2012)

ico said:


> I don't think Kolkata has nice chicks anyways.



oh really??


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> oh really??


yup..


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

ico said:


> I don't think Kolkata has nice chicks anyways.



Very true, upto some extend, and above all they aren't open. :-/ If you know what I do mean.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2012)

u guys are so inexperienced...sigh


----------



## masterkd (Feb 4, 2012)

I really enjoyed the meet..hope to do again soon!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm resizing the pics, uploading them in a moment.

*Digit, Kolkata Chapter(minus Tenida/Ghonada):*
*i.imgur.com/Gvo6u.jpg
*From left: masterkd, cilus, d6bmg, me, sumonpathak, cooldbuddy.*

*And Tenida/Ghonada:*
*i.imgur.com/D7E6m.jpg

*Hmm, what's with the camera anyway?*
*i.imgur.com/HYjXY.jpg

*Nomz:*
*i.imgur.com/JPZxV.jpg

*Chamak Challo:* 
*i.imgur.com/mZ7Tx.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

^ my face in last pic.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ my face in last pic.


We all got scared $hitless when Cilus started his chamak challo 

I have worse pics of myself, cilus has them


----------



## Tenida (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice pics..tintin .........we had a lots of fun


----------



## Krow (Feb 4, 2012)

Who's who?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

Krow said:


> Who's who?



First pic says it all.  the missing person in the first pic and the added person in second pic is Tenida/Ghonada.


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2012)

Caption is in the wrong place.  Nice to see meetups happening.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice..!! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun 

Hey I didn't knew that Cilus joined too..!!


----------



## red dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Very true, upto some extend, and above all they aren't open. :-/ If you know what I do mean.



May be you were looking at wrong places!


----------



## Cilus (Feb 5, 2012)

man, i have been informed so lately. had to fight a lot to get tkts so short time. But took my revenge will day chammak challu, cut all the other guys' brain n put all the bulldozer architecture n CPU architecture jargons inside them.
The intro parts were Ginny, everybody started to give their çv details like they were in for a job interview.
Then it was like what hardware u have, what you do with it, favorite games etc. it was fun.
Tkin n d6bmg got beaten by others as they were discussing too much about exams.  Will post the pics of tkin crying.
Suman was teaching how to burn your CPU without fire.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 5, 2012)

Maannnn...Missed it...will do it d nxt time...Sorry guys


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice to see the meet. Why you didn't went krishnandu?

OT:


Spoiler






d6bmg said:


> Very true, upto some extend, and above all they aren't open. :-/ If you know what I do mean.



IDK how you expect girls to be open. Metro girls are already *FAR MORE* open than tier-2,3 city girls.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

red dragon said:


> May be you were looking at wrong places!



Can't make mistake for last 18 years. Can I?  



Cilus said:


> The intro parts were Ginny, everybody started to give their çv details like they were in for a job interview.



Yeah, that was the best part. 



dashing.sujay said:


> IDK how you expect girls to be open. Metro girls are already *FAR MORE* open than tier-2,3 city girls.



Actually I'm comparing Kolkata girls with Bangalore girls (excluding friends of both places of-course). Don't have much idea about tier 2-3 cities. Haven't been to them.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2012)

^^Don't compare Kolkata Girls with anywhere, because they are far more beautiful than Delhi girls.Those, who are saying Kol. chicks are not that good.They don't even know the meaning of *Beauty *


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Actually I'm comparing Kolkata girls with Bangalore girls (excluding friends of both places of-course). Don't have much idea about tier 2-3 cities. Haven't been to them.



If wearing short dresses is your definition of good girls, then yeah, B'lore girls are one of the best in India. :sigh: *Anyways no more OT pls*.


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If wearing short dresses is your definition of good girls, then yeah, B'lore girls are one of the best in India. :sigh:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

@dashing.sujay. Sat I have office. Though it's half day, but sometimes it becomes full day..!!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If wearing short dresses is your definition of good girls, then yeah, B'lore girls are one of the best in India. :sigh:



Last OT:
Up-to some extend yes. All most of us want is candid scenario & environment. 
Did you see any very good looking girl wearing Shari? I'ate them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Last OT:
> Did you see any very good looking girl wearing Shari? *I'ate them*.



Then why are you so thin?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen many beautiful girls wearing sari.I can post pics if anyone want


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys stay in topic..!! This can lead to worse.


----------



## Skud (Feb 5, 2012)

If all you want is *openness* from girls, come to Patna. You will never want to leave.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you all students in the pics?
Thank God!I am not in kolkata,I am sooo old compared to you guys.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Then why are you so thin?



In past 5 years my weight came down from 108Kg to 51Kg after loads of hard workout in gym & extreme diet control. Don't tempt me again. 



red dragon said:


> Are you all students in the pics?
> Thank God!I am not in kolkata,I am sooo old compared to you guys.



Clius isn't a student.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

^Fine, for god sake pls stop OT guys.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 5, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Are you all students in the pics?
> Thank God!I am not in kolkata,I am sooo old compared to you guys.



actually we all are above 60
btw...can someone define OT in respect to this thread?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 6, 2012)

ha ha, I didn't check this thread yesterday.

Let me add something.. From Now on I am going to refer to Cilus as Prof. Cilus  
He just went on and on about architectures and memory controllers and this and that till the point it started going totally over my head.
Even D6BMG and sumonpathak went quiet after a while, it was Cilus all the way; with some competition from TKIN (who is very sad about his post count going down BTW, he was really looking forward to that 5k mark)

And yeah, ask Prof. Cilus about green computing, his Rig is more energy efficient than a netbook


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

lol..!!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool Buddy said:


> And yeah, ask Prof. Cilus about green computing, his Rig is more energy efficient than a netbook



LOL!! 
My suggestion as a student to prof would be to buy some solar panels.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 6, 2012)

nice pics.....
looks like most of you guys here are elder than me..... (m 18 only)
is there any chance of such meeting in Jhansi...? 



ico said:


> I don't think Kolkata has nice chicks anyways.



i thought you guys are into tech only...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> LOL!!
> My suggestion as a student to prof would be to buy some solar panels.



LOL.. Now I want a like button on this forum


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Well if nice chicks = smart, sexy and all which dashing.sujay and Tenida(aka ghonada) said then kol girls are far behind other cities..!!

But in case of natural beauty kol girls are much better than others 

Wearing Sari is diff thing.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well if nice chicks = smart, sexy and all which dashing.sujay and Tenida(aka ghonada) said then kol girls are far behind other cities..!!
> 
> But in case of natural beauty kol girls are much better than others
> 
> Wearing Sari is diff thing.



Imo. Nice chicks=natural beauty.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, depends upon taste


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2012)

And you will find best natural beauty in here and south india.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry to interupt you guys but why aren't there any girls in this forum...?
Girls cant be geek or techy...?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

^^You may like to check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/101180-offtopic-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Cilus (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm, lots of discussion is going on abt kolkata girls. in one sentence: they're sweeter than other girls from diff regions. ya, they're not very extrovert compared to other city girls, but sometimes that's really nice. they're intellect levels r also little higher IMO.
check Google abt Bengali girls n you will find lots of thread where other city boys are mentioning it n the deduction is since bengalies eat lots of sweetie, the bong girls are sweeter: )


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Sweeter girls = 

Sexy girls =


----------



## pramudit (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ Sweeter girls =
> 
> Sexy girls =



thats really a cool way to explain...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ Sweeter girls =
> 
> Sexy girls =



I wish I could rep you only for that post. But I need to spread some more reps before I can give you again. lol.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

pramudit said:


> thats really a cool way to explain...



Muhaha 



d6bmg said:


> I wish I could rep you only for that post. But I need to spread some more reps before I can give you again. lol.



An appreciation is enough mate 



Spoiler



BTW when did you repped me?  (I can't see any)


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Any more pics available? If so, plz post 'em ASAP, probably today.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 7, 2012)

Will post today evening once get back from office.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 7, 2012)

Here:

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/8238/tdfmeet.jpg

From Left: masterkd, d6bmg, tkin, sumonpathak, Tenida, cilus,

Took me 2 minutes of gesturing with my hand to make Cilus understand that his head was in front of Tenida's face


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 7, 2012)

BTW who's the cameraman .

Oh, got it. Its you 'Cool Buddy'.

BTW Cilus, you went to Kokata just to attend the meet!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 7, 2012)

Cilus stays at Kolkata I guess.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 7, 2012)

Nopes, I work in Bhubaneswar and stays here but my home town is Kolkata where my family lives.
Ya, I went to Kolkata for attending the meet and it is not "Just the Meet"; I went to Kolkata to attend the "GREAT MEET, the Greates Kolkata Event of the decade"


----------



## Skud (Feb 7, 2012)

so near and yet so far for me. 

may be next time.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Next year. 
Just don't let the tradition to die by itself.


----------

